# Can't Find Name of this Breather Hose to Order Online



## EnduringCactus (Dec 20, 2009)

Does anyone know the proper name, or even better the VW part number.
Black 1/2" hose runs from upper front of passenger side of valve cover down to lower part of passenger (into some black device).
I am replacing all the breather hoses as they are brittle with cracks in them.
Thanks!


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Can't Find Name of this Breather Hose to Order Online (EnduringCactus)*

breather hose is correct. They are model and year specific. What car is it for? My 90 needs one and they are hella expensive if you can find them.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Can't Find Name of this Breather Hose to Order Online (EnduringCactus)*

Send your VIN to Zeb @ the 1st VWParts website...he's dealer online parts sales guy and is good! Ask him for parts #'s and pricing for all the compontents for your PCV system...the PCV system on the 30V V6 cloggs and causes oil leaks..I replaced all mine some years back and it stopped my cam adjust seals from seeping oil for almost 2 years..then valve cover gasket let go and I took car into dealer for Powertrain Warranty repair..which they did...I didn't get soaked for "putting PCV system in proper working order"..(Audi/Vw published a bulletin some time back saying no warranty claims for oil leaks unless PCV was first put in good working order)...There were 3 parts to my system (2000 GLX)...big breather hose assembly that runs across top of motor..about $65...small hose the connects from big one to crank case vent on back of motor $30 or so..and the "suction pump"..a Y shaped plastic part that regulates vaccum in the PCV system..about $30...Took me a few hours to change em all out..but I did little vaccum hoses and a throttle body cleaning at the same time (you have to remove the vaccum solenoid board on top of motor to get at suction pump..so good time to change little hoses)..you have to loosen, but not remove the throttle body to get at connection to crank case vent..so it makes sense to clean that while doin this work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

